# How do you tell a 2011 Orca Silver from a 2012 Orca Silver?



## vetteman (Aug 24, 2005)

I am looking at a somewhat used (being sold as a demo) Orca Silver and I am trying to tell what year the frame is. Is there an easy way to tell?


----------



## aqualelaki (Sep 5, 2011)

I could only tell if they use ultegra. The 2011 comes with silver crankshafft, silver rear derailleurs etc., while the 2012 comes with gray. Hope this helps. I was actually looking to get Orca Silver with Ultegra but end up getting 2010 Orca Olympic edition instead. It's an older model but that's good enough for me.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Frames didn't change. Added a color; BoB.

Starnut


----------

